# New Site - Watchya think?



## Steven F (Jan 2, 2015)

I spent a lot of money on our new website! What do you think of the design (currently only the main page is done and fully coded, however, the plans page is very, very beautiful): here it is. We'll be updating the site next week. 

The site is being done by Jordan Owen (will review him shortly).


----------



## Francisco (Jan 2, 2015)

That's pretty nice! 

I like the colours.

Francisco


----------



## Nett (Jan 2, 2015)

The current design looks better imo.


----------



## rmlhhd (Jan 2, 2015)

Sexy


----------



## danni (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks good, but your current design doesnt look bad either


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 2, 2015)

> Derren Brown testimonial (translated)
> 
> "Nor, indeed, is anyone to be alone, that it is he who is the pain of grief is half the battle, because he wishes to attain,"


Pain and grief...did you steal that testimonial from one of GVH's customers? 

I like the logo but I don't like the 3 cartoonish round images ("rapid and reliable", "24/7 support")


----------



## Darwin (Jan 2, 2015)

this 



rmlhhd said:


> Sexy


and this:



DomainBop said:


> I like the logo but I don't like the 3 cartoonish round images ("rapid and reliable", "24/7 support")


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 2, 2015)

template? I'm pretty sure i've seen those icons/images elsewhere.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 2, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> template? I'm pretty sure i've seen those icons/images elsewhere.


Price starts going up very fast if you're starting to ask for custom icons as well.

Francisco


----------



## WSWD (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks just like Winity's site, and several others out there.  Don't really care for it. 

I kinda like the current one better, minus the LAX01 covering up the other text.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not a huge fan personally


----------



## splitice (Jan 2, 2015)

Quite nice, btw your current/old design has a major usability issue.







Can anyone else read that?


----------



## Mid (Jan 3, 2015)

Probably you wasted a lot on design.

Site design shouldn't be bad, that's it.

Have anybody complained/suggested about your current site?


----------



## H4G (Jan 3, 2015)

Don't mix illustrations and images. Your banner features an image of a real server but the three icons are illustrations, choose either.

You may want to change the dropbox icon on the buttons.

Too many colors for me.


----------



## IntegralHost (Jan 4, 2015)

Theme looks cool


----------



## Aurimas (Jan 5, 2015)

The layout is ok, but as H4G mentioned earlier - too much of everything. I'd suggest to keep it more minimal.


----------



## Hassan (Jan 9, 2015)

Hope you didn't spend too much on it... it's a great design but it doesn't look too different than any of the one page templates on ThemeForest.


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Jan 15, 2015)

I think your current site looks better.


----------



## Steven F (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for all of the feedback. I forgot to subscribe to the thread, but I've mentioned a few of the things to Jordan (the designer) and there's a few changes being made. Again, thanks everyone!


----------



## ExonHost (Jan 16, 2015)

I think current site is better.


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 16, 2015)

I like your current design much better than the image you posted.


----------

